# Звукоусиление аккордеона



## EnKlaim (24 Дек 2009)

Всем привет. Решили на новогоднем корпоративе выступить с аккордеоном. Помещение для выступления небольшое, примерно 60 квадратов, в распоряжении имеем два микрофона AKG C516 (радиосистема), пульт ALTO AMX-100 и две активные колонки ALTO Elvis 15A. Настраивали по разному, резали по частотам, даже ПОС испробовали, результат один - звук из колонок едва перебивает сам инструмент, а при увеличении чувствительность заводится. Хочется вытянуть звук погромче, отсюда собственно сам вопрос : ) Возможно ли его вытянуть в таком помещении? И существуют ли какие-нибудь хитрости при звукоусилении аккордеона в небольших помещениях?


----------



## scottishbox (24 Дек 2009)

Сколько пользую 516е - никаких проблем ни в одном помещении. :scratch_: Наоборот часто бывает, что сигнал слишком сильный.


----------



## EnKlaim (25 Дек 2009)

Хм, странно. В чём же может быть загвоздка?


----------



## lex111 (25 Дек 2009)

Попробуй убрать чувствительность на базе, а дальше настраивай с микшера. Мы решили таким образом. А насчет того, что слабый звук: если микрофоны не убиты, то ищи в другом месте. Ребята правы, микрофон дает очень хороший сигнал. Удачи.


----------



## EnKlaim (25 Дек 2009)

Ок'ей попробую : ), хотя такой вариант прокручивал. Колонки активные с эквалайзером и входом на микрофон с регулировкой чувствительности, пробовал цеплять напрямую без предусиления микшера, результат тот же : ( Может всё-таки дело в микрофоне, или во мне :biggrin: , т.к. пробовал цеплять Шурика СМ58 эффекта также ноль. Попробую совет lex111, вечером отпишу.

Усё : ) проблема была в микрофоне, поменял на аналогичный.


----------



## KLEZMER (11 Янв 2010)

Раз уж пошел вопрос о звукоусилении. Я нашел в интернете две системы для подзвучивания аккордеона. Thomann и Microvox
Увы фирма Микровокс на письма не отвечает. Может кто-то встречал что нибудь подобное от других производителей? Дайте ссылку если есть, буду искать связи.


----------



## lex111 (13 Янв 2010)

Klezmer, Вы знаете, это не самый дорогой вариант. Я пользуюсь AKG (см. выше). Один микрофон стоит - 5.000 руб. (сейчас, может, чуть дороже). Плюс радиобаза - 10 - 14 тыс. рублей. Так что считайте. Мне кажется, что все более-менее стоящее, и стоит соответственно.


----------



## scottishbox (13 Янв 2010)

*Klezmer*: Да, кстати, все системы, у которых микрофоны внутрь корпуса убраны, несколько искажают звук. Немного приглушают, что ли. Не могу сказать, что получается плохо, просто имейте в виду. Microvox я пробовал в Британии, могу прислать адрес, где там заказать. Посылка сюда идет от двух недель. Вообще, интересно получается, Британия дальше от нас находится, чем Европа, а доходит оттуда чуть ли не быстрее


----------



## KLEZMER (14 Янв 2010)

*lex111:* Мне тоже все советуют брать два AKG, (один стоит порядка 200 у.е.) но также некоторые говорят что установленный посередине правой руки микрофон плохо берет самые нижние и верхние ноты, т.е. есть разница в громкости звука. Вы такого не замечали? И конечно хотелось бы узнать мнение о тех системах Тхоман и Микровокс которые я нашел но пока ни у кого не слышал.




*scottishbox*: Возьму на заметку. А что скажете насчет удобства использование Микровокса, качества передачи звука, баланса (он вроде отстраивается). Буду благодарен за адрес. А Вы не остановили свой выбор на этой системе? Чем пользуетесь Вы?


----------



## acco (14 Янв 2010)

Вот ансамбль [URL='http://www.goldaccordion.com/ensembles/221-ansambl-subtilu-z.html"" target=""_blank"">Subtilu-Z[/URL] взяли себе по AKG C516ML + AKG B29L
Был на концерте - звук шикарный.. даже на выборке играя - все прекрасно прослушивается!"


----------



## lex111 (14 Янв 2010)

Klezmer
Да, действительно, "края" клавиатуры озвучиваются хуже. Частично спастись можно тем, что не лепить сам микрофон на решетку, а держать в 6-8 см от решетки. Но опять-таки: это же эстрада, а не академическая музыка, чаще всего она и ограничена по объему звукоряда, плюс можно поиграться регистрами. Плюс к этому можно привыкнуть и, например, играть в "середине" так, чтобы оставалась возможность прибавлять переходя к "краям". Если же нужно все, то тогда - конденсаторный широконаправленный на стойке! Но, кстати, и он тоже усиливает и ослабляет звучание в процессе игры: вы же живой человек, дышите за инструментом, наклоняетесь, поворачиваетесь. Вообще умные люди это используют как спецэффект: поглядите на саксофонистов и вокалистов.


----------



## KLEZMER (15 Янв 2010)

*lex111* Спасибо за ответ, мне действительно приходится с аккордеоном вытворять спецэффекты, играю только стоя да и музыка требует веселья и драйва. Тяжело в такой ситуации контролировать свое положение относительно стойки с микрофоном (вернее меня стесняет то, что приходится стоять возле стойки). Поэтому ищу систему которая позволит мне по крайней мере не быть привязанным к стойке. Насчет Акг -давно присматриваюсь, но пока Микровокс и Тноман по цене намного заманчивее.


----------



## accordial (16 Янв 2010)

У меня Beyerdynamic OPUS 86. Расположен на высоте около 5 см. от решётки, все звуки (в т.ч. и по краям клавиатуры) снимает практически с одним уровнем громкости. Стоимость самого микрофона ~7000р + радиосистема (передатчик и приёмник радиосигнала) ~ 12000р.


----------



## KLEZMER (14 Май 2010)

Привет всем, мы таки нашли приемлемый вариант. Для аккордеона купил три микрофона MiPro MU-55L (один на левую и два на правую руку) и к ним два блока фантомного питания AKG B29L (в каждом блоке по 2-канала с регулировкой каждого по громкости и работы от батарейки). Звук довольно мягкий, микрофоны очень чувствительные. Два микрофона на правой руку полностью захватывают диапазон всей клавиатуры (вообще то поиграв понял что вполне хватило бы одного микрофона размещенного по середине). По цене один микрофон стоит примерно - 60 у.е., один блок питания стоит - 75 у.е.


----------

